# Glen Clova



## kernewek (Feb 2, 2021)

I live in Glen Clova - I have noticed that Angus Council have erected No Overnight Stay signs in 3 of the POI's - the CR at Cullow, and the CR's lower and middle Gella, either side of the bridge. I haven't checked the top car park, but I would imagine it is the same...


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 2, 2021)

Park in the council yard then as there will be no signs there.


----------



## caledonia (Feb 2, 2021)

Such a shame it’s a lovely  part of the contry.


----------



## 2cv (Feb 2, 2021)

That is a shame. Angus council seem to be a nightmare, their charges in small towns are killing any business there.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 2, 2021)

2cv said:


> That is a shame. Angus council seem to be a nightmare, their charges in small towns are killing any business there.


The only business the councils know about is filling their coffers and job security/pensions.


----------



## kernewek (Feb 3, 2021)

2cv said:


> That is a shame. Angus council seem to be a nightmare, their charges in small towns are killing any business there.


I know Bill - it's been great over the past 10 months having no charges!! I remember there used to be a No Overnighting sign in the bottom Gella car park about 5 years ago, but it 'disappeared'.... the Clova car parks have been a draw for wild camping, mostly by responsible motorhomers. A bigger problem are the tenting campers up for a party with no facilities...  However, last Summer was hellish up here. I 'caught' a family defacating in a small layby close to our house (don't ask - it was an image that will live with me ), and a hired motorhome at Gella with grey water pouring out in the car park. I asked them what the hell they thought they were doing - having a shower was the reply. As usual, the actions of the idiot minority impact on the sensible majority.


----------



## 2cv (Feb 3, 2021)

kernewek said:


> I know Bill - it's been great over the past 10 months having no charges!! I remember there used to be a No Overnighting sign in the bottom Gella car park about 5 years ago, but it 'disappeared'.... the Clova car parks have been a draw for wild camping, mostly by responsible motorhomers. A bigger problem are the tenting campers up for a party with no facilities...  However, last Summer was hellish up here. I 'caught' a family defacating in a small layby close to our house (don't ask - it was an image that will live with me ), and a hired motorhome at Gella with grey water pouring out in the car park. I asked them what the hell they thought they were doing - having a shower was the reply. As usual, the actions of the idiot minority impact on the sensible majority.



Sadly the few ruin things for the many.


----------



## Borders2 (Feb 12, 2021)

I must  admit the grey water just doesn't bother me at all. After all is it worse than washing the car? It's just soapy water.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 12, 2021)

Borders2 said:


> I must  admit the grey water just doesn't bother me at all. After all is it worse than washing the car? It's just soapy water.



We know that, but it's how it's perceived by non motorhomers.

A slight trickle of water under a van will be translated as 'dumping black waste' by the time it hit's the press. Best done very discretely or stop off at a site to do it every few days.


----------



## kernewek (Feb 17, 2021)

So, I have been iin touch with the Council and received a comprehensive reply. The Council lease the car park areas from the local estate. The 'No Overnight Stays' signs have been reinstated at the request of the local estate following a an extended stay by a caravan last year, which left a pile of litter (I believe including mattresses) when it left. They have informed me that there is no right of motorised access under the land reform legislation, so are entitled to ask people not to stay overnight in vehicles or caravans, but they have made the carpark available for public use.


----------



## 2cv (Feb 17, 2021)

kernewek said:


> So, I have been iin touch with the Council and received a comprehensive reply. The Council lease the car park areas from the local estate. The 'No Overnight Stays' signs have been reinstated at the request of the local estate following a an extended stay by a caravan last year, which left a pile of litter (I believe including mattresses) when it left. They have informed me that there is no right of motorised access under the land reform legislation, so are entitled to ask people not to stay overnight in vehicles or caravans, but they have made the carpark available for public use.



It only takes one to ruin it for many.


----------



## caledonia (Feb 18, 2021)

You would think if the caravan had been there for an extended period of time someone from the estate would have taken the towing vehicle reg and could have informed the relevant authorities.


----------



## kernewek (Feb 18, 2021)

caledonia said:


> You would think if the caravan had been there for an extended period of time someone from the estate would have taken the towing vehicle reg and could have informed the relevant authorities.


We know the estate employees quite well - it wasn't so much the extended stay, but the mess they left behind that caused the issue, by which time they were gone...


----------

